# Thoughts on Victor Grain Free Yukon River Salmon & Sweet Potato



## harleymonster (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone ever feed this food? Would it be a good food to feed as a hypoallergenic dog food? It says on their site that it is an excellent choice for dogs that may be allergic to grains, glutens or other poultry or meat based ingredients.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

I used several bags of teal green bag hi pro plus and thought it was a good food. Most reviews of this food line are very positive.

They seem to be a big step up from the typical feed store foods.


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

I actually prefer Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Canine Formula over Victor Grain Free Yukon River Salmon and Sweet Potato. The dogs stools are solid where as with the Victor that was not the case all the time, to be fair I only had the dogs on Victor for 7 weeks. I do feed one of my labs the Victor Grain Free Ultra Pro and I am happy with that food.


----------



## harleymonster (Jan 5, 2013)

uplandwaterdog said:


> I actually prefer Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Canine Formula over Victor Grain Free Yukon River Salmon and Sweet Potato. The dogs stools are solid where as with the Victor that was not the case all the time, to be fair I only had the dogs on Victor for 7 weeks. I do feed one of my labs the Victor Grain Free Ultra Pro and I am happy with that food.



My lab Harley is currently on the Hills Prescription Z/D food. Had to take him to LSU Vet Medical School to see an internist. Did more blood work and everything was fine. So now he is currently on the prescription dog food. Seems his stool is improving. Hopefully he keeps getting better. So they don't have to do an ednoscopy with biopsy. They also said that after a while we may be able to ween him off the prescription dog food and go back to his regular food which is Victor Grain Free in the red bag. My other Lab has been doing well on this food. But I just bought a bag of the Victor Grain Free Ultra Pro due to the feed store being out of the food I've been feeding him.


----------

